# Please fire Danny Ainge



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

leaving Hunter unprotected is worthy of being fired. I am changing my tune on this guy. He is a complete moron and self-important loser.

Bye Brandon, play hard for the Cats and make us take it up the azz again just like with Billups, Joe Johnson, Ben Wallace, and on and on and on and on.......... 

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love Hunter, but he was the 56th pick. I don't think it's worth firing over that.

Well let's all welcome Brandon Hunter to the "ex-Celtics butt-kickers club"

:djparty:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BTW, Danny's the DJ.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> I love Hunter, but he was the 56th pick. I don't think it's worth firing over that.
> 
> Well let's all welcome Brandon Hunter to the "ex-Celtics butt-kickers club"
> ...


the all star ex celtics.. 2 won the championship this year.. And then ainge pulls a pitino and lets a ben wallace type go..


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Ben Wallace type? He's just like Chauncy Billups and Joe Johnson?

Huh?

We are talking about Brandon Hunter here, right?

Losing Hunter is not a big deal, lets get serious kids. To make it as an undersized PF you need both overwhelming strength and athleticism. He's strong like bull, but he's not very athletic at all. He's not going to be much more than a 10-15 mpg guy in this league. He might get a chance to play and put up some numbers this season, but that's because its a ****ty expansion team.

We raved about Hunter's rebounding because he was far and away the best rebounder we had. His competition was Walter McCarty. I'm a short white guy with a gut and no muscles and I could outrebound Walter McCarty. Remember when we lost JR Bremer and thought that Cleveland was getting a hell of a player? Well, he's a nobody too, just like Hunter will be.

If we take Jaime Loreda of LSU, Chris Garnett of Indiana Southern, or Arthur Johnson of Mizzou at 41, you're going to forget that Brandon Hunter ever existed.


----------



## princeb (May 14, 2003)

i agree with the prior couple posts, brandon hunter will be good! and joe johnson was never bad, we didnt give him a chance! Danny is an idiot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ok, now he should be officially fired:



> ``We like Brandon, and think he has a bright future,'' Ainge said. *``It was between him and Kendrick Perkins, and we feel a little bit more of a bond with Kendrick right now. *We just didn't see Brandon getting a lot of room to grow with us this year. He'll have a great opportunity with the Bobcats.''


Are you kidding me? Not Raef (who no one will ever take), not Walter (lmao) but you wanted to leave Kendrick unprotected?

Either fire him, or just don't let Danny talk to the media again, the more he talks the more I want to :hurl:


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Ok, now he should be officially fired:
> 
> 
> ...


wow. Ainge is a moron. This makes me ill. This franchise is going to suck for a while with him at the helm.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

yeah I was thinking about that when I saw it. Why lose Hunter. He's not the greatest player ever, but on a team that needs rebounding they could have afforded to leave Raef unprotected.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

Brandon Hunter a Ben Wallace type?????? Are you kidding???? The only thing he has in common with Wallace is that he is too short for a power forward. Wallace makes up for his short coming with a Jordanesque vertical leap (almost 40 inches), a Rodmanesque ability to fly all over the court with tremendous closing speed, and he plays with a reckless abandon that is the equal to a healthy Larry Bird in his prime. Hunter has toughness and passion but he doesn't have the superior athletic ability of Wallace. If you gave Hunter Kedrick Brown's athleticism then you might have a case. Hunter is also 22-23 years old so we know what kind of player he will be already.

I wish there were similar calls for firing the GM after the Baker trade or after the Joe Johnson trade. 

I like Brandon Hunter because he actually made the team as a 2nd round pick. My guess is that the Celtics decided he was not going to make the team next year, that he has little to no trade value, and that with 4 draft picks coming in and Perkins and Banks on the squad that he was expendable.

My guess is that tomorrow if the roster includes 2 of the following: Robert Swift, David Harrison, Rafael Araujo, Peter John Ramos, Al Jefferson, Anderson Varejo; then you might reconsider the "foolishness" of letting him go.

I think they needed for someone on their team to be taken for salary relief and it was either Walter or Hunter or nobody. Charlotte would not have take Raef. Worse - they may have taken Chucky and traded him!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

SamIam, I understand what you are saying, but the point is Ainge left our Hunter and Atkins in favor of two players who had much more security if left off the list, Raef Lafrentz and *Walter McCarty*. Walter is a pretty good "spark plug" off the bench when given 8-12 minutes at SF at the end of the half and the fourth quarter, but when you had McCarty in, you gave up 5-6 rebounds that would have led to fast break opportunities. Hunter would've given you those rebounds, plus he would limit the opposition's offensive rebounds. To have Walter playing 35+ minutes a game for a strech of 10-20 games is ridiculous. Hunter gives you much more than McCarty. The truth is, he was our best post player last year.

Hunter makes next to nothing ($.667 million dollars). Walter makes more (1-1.5 Million?). If the Celtics wanted salary relief, they would've left out McCarty. [The point is, this team is terrible at developing younger players[/b]. To say that you like someone very much and leave him to be selected by an expansion team is a bit hypocritical. Well, I'm done. You guys have fun.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Let me make this _very_ simple for you guys.

The Celtics need a rebounder, Hunter loves going after the missed shot/getting the rebound and we unprotect him in favor of a guy who can't hit anything but a 3.

Celtics need a rebounder, Hunter is a rebounder, Celtics let him go.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

I am in agreeance with this title of this thread. Hunter wasn't tall but he was tough...I don't get Ainge...If he pulls the trigger on a Pierce deal now, he blew up this entire team basically and decided to separate what I still believe was a great duo of Pierce & Walker to build around.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

If we protected Hunter and left McCarty open, he would not have been taken. Jumaine Jones would have.

Big whoop, right?

Well, Jumaine Jones is a 25 yearold SF capable of scoring 10 ppg (he hasn't yet, but he's capable of it), while shooting well from the floor and rebounding more than adequately for a small forward. 

Jones will be the fourth guy in the rotation at SF/SG this year, assuming he doesn't get hurt in training camp again because Doc Rivers doesn't have the same ridiculous alliances with players like Walter McCarty.

Hunter, meanwhile, will be stuck in the PF rotation behind a first round pick (hopefully Al Jefferson) and Kendrick Perkins.

Hunter belongs in the Milt Palacio, JR Bremer category, not the Ben Wallace, Chauncy Billups, Joe Johnson, David Wesley, Rick Fox category.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

im so tired of everyone knocking raef. I rank raef right up there with the top centers in the league. Just because he was one dimensional with dallas doenst mean he is one dimensional period. Anyone here actually watch him in denver? 

Anyone seen raef play with a superstar like pierce before (while healthy)?? 

Give the guy a full healthy season, he will help turn the celtics around. Hes not too bad of a rebounder too guys, come on hes a career 6.9 boards a game guy in only 28 minutes per game. He rebounded 7.9 boards in 30 minutes of time back in 2000. 

If he can stay healthy, on the celtics he should be right up there around 8.5 boards a game given minutes. Not to mention he is a bona fide shot blocker (once averaged 3 a game). Hes still young too. 

Name one other center in the league that is as versitile as raef is. He can knock down the three, play inside when he wants to, block shots rebound and outlet pass perfectly. 

Raef will totally open up paul pierces high post game with his shooting, and if the celtics want to run, they got the right man to start a break in raef. He rebounds and outlets well.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Brandon Hunter=JR Bremer*

I cannot believe my eyes! Well, actually I can. Agoo and SamIAm appear to be the only ones who have any objective view on Brandon Hunter or Danny Ainge. 

Using him and Ben Wallace in the same breath? The guy was a poor man's Danny Fortson. He cannot score, and he only looked that good because we had nobody else underneath. We can get a better post player/rebounder with any of our FOUR draft picks, so the guy would have been better off going to Charlotte. 

I'm happy for Brandon, because next season will be his best (and last) chance at any meaningful playing time in this league. 

But the guy is overmatched in this league.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> im so tired of everyone knocking raef. *I rank raef right up there with the top centers in the league.* Just because he was one dimensional with dallas doenst mean he is one dimensional period. Anyone here actually watch him in denver?
> 
> Anyone seen raef play with a superstar like pierce before (while healthy)??
> ...


Other than the bold statement there, I like what you're saying.

I know its popular to bash Ainge's moves, but look at them. He's picked up Jiri Welsch who's been a plesant surprise. He traded for Ricky Davis in a move that we all dreaded and he was our best player on both ends of the floor for the last month of the season. Mihm didn't exactly pan out as we had hoped, but he never got the playing time either. That also opened the door for Mark Blount's explosion. Chucky Atkins went from being a more expensive Mike James to a team leader and terrific mentor for Marcus Banks and he made the team worth watching.

I know Ainge's moves haven't brought us back to getting spanked in the ECF like some people apparently are hoping for, but they haven't been bad moves at all.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*DISGUSTED*

Hello
EARTH TO CELTICS FANS, did you all not read the post earlier in the thread that said it came down to *PERKINS* or Hunter!!! MY GOD, we were gonna protect Walter over PERKINS, Perkins, a 19 year old monster who the Celts hierarchy themselves have said is going to be very very good and has been VERY impressive in practice. The fact that the EVER considered leaving Perkins opens makes me physically ILL! Every time I think they are maybe doing the right thing they prove me wrong, this just lost all my faith in them. I can't trust them to build for the future now because all they want to do is throw the future away:sour:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Equally Disgusted*

Danny may have said that when asked, but a good GM doesn't ever tell the truth to the media. Yeah, he really considered exposing Perkins! Ha!

Look, that is a nice way of saying Brandon, best of luck in Charlotte. 

And for those of you who miss JR Bremer, he'll be an unrestricted free agent soon, but sorry, we won't be picking him back up, either.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

We did give Raef a whole year, and he only played in 17 games. If you mean give him a whole 82 games, well here's an interesting fact. Raef NEVER in his whole career played a 82 game season.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Re: DISGUSTED*



> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Hello
> EARTH TO CELTICS FANS, did you all not read the post earlier in the thread that said it came down to *PERKINS* or Hunter!!! MY GOD, we were gonna protect Walter over PERKINS, Perkins, a 19 year old monster who the Celts hierarchy themselves have said is going to be very very good and has been VERY impressive in practice. The fact that the EVER considered leaving Perkins opens makes me physically ILL! Every time I think they are maybe doing the right thing they prove me wrong, this just lost all my faith in them. I can't trust them to build for the future now because all they want to do is throw the future away:sour:


excellent post. Don't listen to the blinded homers who try and defend ainge here.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: DISGUSTED*



> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> excellent post. Don't listen to the blinded homers who try and defend ainge here.


:laugh:


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> ``We like Brandon, and think he has a bright future,'' Ainge said. ``It was between him and Kendrick Perkins, and we feel a little bit more of a bond with Kendrick right now.''


*OMG!!!*  

I am not saying Hunter is Ben Wallace but he would be a nice roleplayer for us! Why wasnt Lafrentz left unprotected? Look at who Bobcats drafted last night! Yeah, they sure would have taken Lafrentz`s salary.:uhoh: 
And to even consider Perkins for the unprotected list?!? I am speechless!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Birdman, c'mon*

How do we know Ainge considered exposing Perkins?

Exactly. 

You protect Raef because the Bobcats could have picked him, then waived him or traded him somewhere else.

I think you'll all see next year when Hunter joins JR Bremer as a footnote in NBA history that this is much ado about nothing.

I'll go on the record and say that.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Birdman, c'mon*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> You protect Raef because the Bobcats could have picked him, then waived him or traded him somewhere else.


Which is exactly why any other sane GM would leave Lafrentz off the protected list. To escape his salary. Who cares if we don't get nothing from him. We do get salary cap room and we could sign useful players or take on bad contracts for picks.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Birdman, c'mon*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> How do we know Ainge considered exposing Perkins?


The damn quote is right in front of you eyes.



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> You protect Raef because the Bobcats could have picked him, then waived him or traded him somewhere else.


They said they'll only take cheap guys, and Raef is anything but cheap. I'm pretty sure Danny's getting a hundred phone calls every day to trade Raef. 

BTW, I'm sure everyone would be praying for them to take Raef.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*A quote*

Now, come on, aqua. You don't believe everything (anything) you read in the newspaper do you? Really?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't believe in everything the newspaper writes, but when I see a quote, it's not written it's said.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Very good*

I see you passed Journalism 101. But those quotes, especially when given by NBA coaches/general managers two days before the draft, cannot be given much credence.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Very good*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I see you passed Journalism 101. But those quotes, especially when given by NBA coaches/general managers two days before the draft, cannot be given much credence.


Unless that GM's name is Danny Ainge. I don't know if you remember or not, but last year everyone know who we will draft, he tells us and told us who he likes and doesn't like. Remember the Jumaine Jones trade? Danny told everyone before he made the deal.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

I doubt that they were going to leave Perkins exposed. However, if he truly meant it maybe they think he is a stiff. He sure looked like one to me in summer league. He sure looked a lot more physically ready at end of the year. In the end though he was the #27 pick in a very weak draft (outside top 5).

Bottom line anyway is that Perkins WAS protected and is still on the team.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Very good*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Unless that GM's name is Danny Ainge. I don't know if you remember or not, but last year everyone know who we will draft, he tells us and told us who he likes and doesn't like. Remember the Jumaine Jones trade? Danny told everyone before he made the deal.


exactly. Aqua, you and I are seeing 100% eye to eye on this matter. Danny Ainge is like a 10 year old schoolgirl trying to keep his secrets/thoughts to himself


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Other than the bold statement there, I like what you're saying.
> ...


Exactly the team is moving in the right direction, and picking up players who fitin with the style they want to play.

The reason i rank raef as one of the better centers in the league is because he can do multiple things on the court. Plus the talent pool for centers is pretty um....:uhoh: scaryily empty atm.

But i see this changing soon, with the emergence of guys like magloire, dampier, dalembert and some good prospects in this years draft.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky was the best player on the team for the last few games. You mean the ones where we lost 6 out of 7 and only one the last game against the Hawks because Pierce didn't play.
Ricky scored most of his points in garbage times of losses.

Or Jiri Welsch who was benched in the playoffs because he was playing so badly (not to mention the last months of the season where he out and out sucked)

Kendrick Perkins has some good practices so now he is our future?

This is what the Celtics has come down too. Hoping bench warmers like Jiri Welsch score 20 points in a few games over the season so we can call them a surprise? or praying and dreaming that a kid who couldn't play on this pathetic team might turn into something in 20 years when we let him play?

You people have all lost your minds!!!!.:yes: 



Shaza, If you like Raef so much by all means we would be willing to trade him for Lebron James or Carlos Boozer any time you would like.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Very good*

Who are you kidding. Your comments are coming from the same key board that quoted Kevin Mchale agreeing with what Danny was trying to do a million times on this board?
You insisted because Kevin said it (quoted in the paper by the way) that is had to be correct and now you are sayiong "Do you believe everything you read"?

LOL






> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I see you passed Journalism 101. But those quotes, especially when given by NBA coaches/general managers two days before the draft, cannot be given much credence.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

well you guys gotta be happy with this decision. You guys finally got a decent power forward who actually likes playing in the post and rebounding, in Al Jefferson.

Great pick.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamIam</b>!
> I doubt that they were going to leave Perkins exposed. However, if he truly meant it maybe they think he is a stiff. He sure looked like one to me in summer league. He sure looked a lot more physically ready at end of the year. In the end though he was the #27 pick in a very weak draft (outside top 5).
> 
> Bottom line anyway is that Perkins WAS protected and is still on the team.


Kendrick Perkins looked like a stiff in Summer League Really, I find that pretty AMUSING since Kendrick was injured in the first game (in which he did very well) and didn't play another Summer league game! GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT AND DON'T MAKE THINGS UP!!!!:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

Kendrick looked slow running down the court. He looked clumsy. He looked just as bad at the beginning of the year. By the end of the year he looked physically mature. I hope he turns out to be a great player but he has never looked as good as Howard, Chandler, Kwame, Curry, Garnett, Kemp, Moses Malone, Darryl Dawkins all did when they came out of high school. I saw Ewing, Olajuwan, Mourning and O'Neal as freshman in college and they looked far more agile and gifted.

I hope I am wrong but I see him as being at least 3 years away from giving the team anything. At best he will be a servicable big guy who can get a few low post buckets and rebound well but I will go on record as saying he will never be a star. I don't see him as being a difference maker defensively.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamIam</b>!
> Kendrick looked slow running down the court. He looked clumsy. He looked just as bad at the beginning of the year. By the end of the year he looked physically mature. I hope he turns out to be a great player but he has never looked as good as Howard, Chandler, Kwame, Curry, Garnett, Kemp, Moses Malone, Darryl Dawkins all did when they came out of high school. I saw Ewing, Olajuwan, Mourning and O'Neal as freshman in college and they looked far more agile and gifted.
> 
> I hope I am wrong but I see him as being at least 3 years away from giving the team anything. At best he will be a servicable big guy who can get a few low post buckets and rebound well but I will go on record as saying he will never be a star. I don't see him as being a difference maker defensively.



Well once again I disagree and I would take Kendrick over Chandler 7 days a week!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamIam</b>!
> Kendrick looked slow running down the court. He looked clumsy. He looked just as bad at the beginning of the year. By the end of the year he looked physically mature. I hope he turns out to be a great player but he has never looked as good as Howard, Chandler, Kwame, Curry, Garnett, Kemp, Moses Malone, Darryl Dawkins all did when they came out of high school. I saw Ewing, Olajuwan, Mourning and O'Neal as freshman in college and they looked far more agile and gifted.
> 
> I hope I am wrong but I see him as being at least 3 years away from giving the team anything. At best he will be a servicable big guy who can get a few low post buckets and rebound well but I will go on record as saying he will never be a star. I don't see him as being a difference maker defensively.


The Kendrick you saw at the begining of the year was a fat, huge 18 year old. The one you saw at the end of the season was a muscled, huge 19 year old who was hungry. 

He can be a very good player of us, not an superstar.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

I agree that at the end of the year he looked like a different person. With these guys you never know. I think Perkins could get bigger and more mature but what we see now may be what we get. 

I thought Chandler looked great for an 18 year old. Unfortunately he looks like the same player today. I wouldn't expect Lebron James to change that much - he is already fully mature. He will get better but he is already grown up. Then there are Marcus Camby types who are recruited to be shooting guards and then grow another 7-8 inches. 

Perkins was definitely worth the rist at 27 but he is hardly a lock to be a player.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamIam</b>!
> I agree that at the end of the year he looked like a different person. With these guys you never know. I think Perkins could get bigger and more mature but what we see now may be what we get.
> 
> I thought Chandler looked great for an 18 year old. Unfortunately he looks like the same player today. I wouldn't expect Lebron James to change that much - he is already fully mature. He will get better but he is already grown up. Then there are Marcus Camby types who are recruited to be shooting guards and then grow another 7-8 inches.
> ...


 Camby played Center at UMASS and was just as tall as he is now, he was not a shooting guard in college he was a center and matched up against Tim Duncan at Wake


----------

